# The Fermi Paradox



## ehanes7612 (Jul 21, 2015)

one of the more fascinating aspects concerning our past

http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/05/fermi-paradox.html


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 21, 2015)

Things that make you go, "Hmmm..."


----------



## Justin (Jul 21, 2015)

cool website


----------



## AdamD (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks. I'm in a waiting room, I needed an existential crisis!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2015)

Mind-boggling. We really know so little.


----------



## abax (Jul 22, 2015)

Another possibility is that a type III civilization might not
want to communicate with such a violent, destructive
species as we are proving to be. On another philosophical
level, perhaps the universe is not as we perceive it at this
point in our evolution. I've been a tiny part of the SETI
project for many years via my computer. Possibly there
are many universes other than this one and time (or our
perception of time) is not in sync with any other...layers
and layers of possibilities. Existential crisis indeed.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 22, 2015)

abax said:


> Another possibility is that a type III civilization might not
> want to communicate with such a violent, destructive
> species as we are proving to be. On another philosophical
> level, perhaps the universe is not as we perceive it at this
> ...



That's really cool, being part of SETI


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 22, 2015)

Now you've gone and made me feel really insignificant. To quote Piglet, "I'm just a very small animal".


----------



## Silvan (Jul 22, 2015)

Fun read. Thanks for sharing 

Since the big bang occured at the same time for the entire universe,
I believe that we're part of the first "wave" of sentient beings that made it
through the great filter.

We're special! Own it! lol


----------



## abax (Jul 23, 2015)

hanes, it's quite easy to join the SETI search via allowing
the use of your computer to search sections of the universe. Just sign up. It doesn't interfere with the functioning of your computer at all. It's also a lot of fun to check in every now and again to see where your computer has been helping to search. I've been doing it so long that
I've forgotten some things, but I think SETI only uses your computer
when it's shut down.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 23, 2015)

abax said:


> hanes, it's quite easy to join the SETI search via allowing
> the use of your computer to search sections of the universe. Just sign up. It doesn't interfere with the functioning of your computer at all. It's also a lot of fun to check in every now and again to see where your computer has been helping to search. I've been doing it so long that
> I've forgotten some things, but I think SETI only uses your computer
> when it's shut down.



i figured ..am currently part of the sloan digital survey mapping..looking for HII regions


----------



## abax (Jul 23, 2015)

I've never heard of the Sloan survey or HII regions. What
is it and what is the object of the digital survey mapping?

I just read that the SETI project has been shut down due to
lack of funds. Tell me more about Sloan please.


----------



## Secundino (Jul 24, 2015)

_" ...a question that tantalizes most humans is, “Is there other intelligent life out there?”_

I don't think that premise is right. We have lived all history of mankind believing that WE are the intelligent life on earth and I don't see any traces of getting into real contact with our fellow earth-dwellers. Up to now, we have been unable to translate/understand/interpret one other language of non-human societies and even more, we have ignored all those human societies which had/have other ways of communication (not set in stone, written, documented in (ever-)lasting buildings etc.), did not consider 'them' high, developed, ... and sometimes we did not consider 'them' even humans.

It has been very recently that we learned that we are not alone out there - on earth. Few believe and teach that there are four, five, ... intelligent species on earth. But even so, we are far away from understanding them.
We try and teach apes to communicate with us in artificial ways, but we are unable to say 'reach me the sugar, please' or to understand that we have been just asked 'how are you today, you look worried'... 

How should we be able to understand if some other entity is actually communicating with us already, when we are not able to detect 'intelligence' when it doesn't look like ... us?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 26, 2015)

abax said:


> I've never heard of the Sloan survey or HII regions. What
> is it and what is the object of the digital survey mapping?
> 
> I just read that the SETI project has been shut down due to
> lack of funds. Tell me more about Sloan please.



http://www.sdss.org/


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 26, 2015)

Secundino said:


> _" ...a question that tantalizes most humans is, “Is there other intelligent life out there?”_
> 
> I don't think that premise is right. We have lived all history of mankind believing that WE are the intelligent life on earth and I don't see any traces of getting into real contact with our fellow earth-dwellers. Up to now, we have been unable to translate/understand/interpret one other language of non-human societies and even more, we have ignored all those human societies which had/have other ways of communication (not set in stone, written, documented in (ever-)lasting buildings etc.), did not consider 'them' high, developed, ... and sometimes we did not consider 'them' even humans.
> 
> ...


True, there' has to be something that bridges the gap..it wasnt too long ago that we didn't know the sky was blue


----------

